# Best Gloves to Protect Pinky and Ring Fingers?



## jtforester (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently upgraded my bars to a wider bar (which are great) but I've slammed each hand into into trees a couple of times:eekster: . Besides not hitting the trees, what gloves out there have decent knuckle protection for the last two fingers?

Thanks.


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know any particular brands or anything, but I know a lot of companies make DH-lite gloves that are a bit less beefy then full-out DH gloves but have knuckle armor. I know 661 has some. I'm sure other brands do too.


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

Wrong thread, sorry...


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

Fox Unabomber,
Ive rode my pair for a good year and a half now.. Anything from Light Freeride and Downhill to All Mountain and mellow SingleTrack. 
Works great.
Here they are at Jensons USA:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/GL302A10-Fox+Unabomber+Glove.aspx?sc=FRGL


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

RockGardn "fate" gloves or Dakine "Defender" has carbon fiber knuckle protection & I'm going to pick a pair up sooner or later. Not sure which; the "fate"'s are a bit cheaper.


----------



## deftones156 (Sep 12, 2008)

jtforester said:


> I recently upgraded my bars to a wider bar (which are great) but I've slammed each hand into into trees a couple of times:eekster: . Besides not hitting the trees, what gloves out there have decent knuckle protection for the last two fingers?
> 
> Thanks.


How is this happening? Do you ride with your fingers curled around the ends of the bars? Otherwise, I'd think the bar ends would hit trees first--unless the trail is really narrow, and then I could see your fingers hitting, but in that case you should be hiking it anyway...


----------



## jtforester (Oct 14, 2008)

This is how it happens for me.

1. Fast flowy trails
2. Ride as fast as I can
3. Rail as many corners as I can
4. Some corners are pretty tight, though hiking these trails would be dull as hell.
5. 710mm FSA Gravity Carbon Fiber bars
6. Gripping the bars like 99.9% of riders grip the bars. Is there more than 1 way to hold on to standard handlebars?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

710! Holy ****, that's wide as hell.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

noeticnormy said:


> 710! Holy ****, that's wide as hell.


 Not really, ive had 32" bars and currently run 30" (762mm) on my XC/AM bike


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, I was worried about getting 660 bars. Puts my mind at ease... 

RED5: You have no problem on singletrack trails in between the trees? You ever hit your hands on a tree?


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

I hear these have good protection for when things get a little TOO fun.


----------



## rockxj (Mar 5, 2008)

bar ends help deflect as much as they help climb for me


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

YoPawn said:


> I hear these have good protection for when things get a little TOO fun.


Haha wow, those gloves are just a little bit suggestive... I almost want to get some now, although I would feel like a huge tool everytime I went riding.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

YoPawn said:


> I hear these have good protection for when things get a little TOO fun.
> 
> https://content.backcountry.com/images/items/medium/PWG/PWG0008/SSWBP.jpg


OK... Where can you get those. They will go over great here in "ass-backwards" Mississippi, heh. :devil:


----------



## shiny (Jul 4, 2007)

The gloves are from POW gloves, called the 'shocker'


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

keep your pimp hand strong


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

RED5 said:


> Not really, ive had 32" bars and currently run 30" (762mm) on my XC/AM bike


Well, if he's banging his last two fingers into trees, it IS very wide.


----------



## jayfarley3 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been using Dakine Ventilator gloves, they are nice and light full finger gloves.


----------

